# Beasts of July.



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys sorry I haven't been around much. I was busy doing the Derby. The first month is done. Week 4 is now and Derby ends August 29 at 8pm.

Here are some pics.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

:shock: Wow.. Nice Job! The month of July was good to you!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 5, 2009)

talk about some lunkers :shock: 

whats the salmon derbie? a tournament or just the season for um?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 5, 2009)

G3_Guy said:


> :shock: Wow.. Nice Job! The month of July was good to you!



Thanks alot man! The only problem was is that I had a shot at being on the board on 3 occasions and the hook got thrown on all 3. The last time my hook straightned out.



Loggerhead Mike said:


> talk about some lunkers :shock:
> 
> whats the salmon derbie? a tournament or just the season for um?



Thanks alot! They were quite strong. The Salmon derby is held every year on the North Shore of Lake Ontario (Canadian Side) The derby this year started July 11th and ends on the 29th of August. 7 weeks long and 6 out of the 7 weekly winners win a boat and the BIGGEST overal wins a Toyota TRD Tacoma.

Each week is a derby. Weekly winners get this in order.

1st - 30 grand prize package (Lund Rebel 1825 XL Sport w/walk around windsheild and 115hp Mercury Optimax. Downriggers, rods and reels)
2nd - $2000 cash
3rd - $1000 cash and Megallan GPS
4th - $1000 cash and Lowrance X50 Fishfinder
5th -10th spot gets $500 cash and fishes on the Fish-off in September.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep at your bound to end up on the board before its all said and done. After looking at your pics I cant imagine what it takes to win one of these thing, other than some serious commitment.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 5, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Keep at your bound to end up on the board before its all said and done. After looking at your pics I cant imagine what it takes to win one of these thing, other than some serious commitment.




Trust me man, Last year in week 5 I almost got eliminated with a 29.94lb Salmon. 



Captain Ahab said:


> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


 Thanks!

Here is the leaderboard as of Last night 8pm.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Aug 6, 2009)

I have that "gut" feeling that you're gonna be on that board before its all said and done my friend  
Way to go on the fish.keep tearin em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## fish devil (Aug 6, 2009)

:twisted: Awesome job out there!!!! =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 6, 2009)

kentuckybassman said:


> I have that "gut" feeling that you're gonna be on that board before its all said and done my friend
> Way to go on the fish.keep tearin em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D>




Thanks alot man! August brings the big boys closer. I hit mine on the 4th of August last year. Hopefully your right. If I make it there, I'll put a shout out for you! 



fish devil said:


> :twisted: Awesome job out there!!!! =D>



Thanks alot dude!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice catchin' ! 8) =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 6, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Nice catchin' ! 8) =D>



Thanks alot!


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are some awesome fish, it looks like your Abu hat has been treating you well. I have a hunch that you are gonna be in the money before this thing is over, those fish are huge. I have never caught a salmon, but I would love to, and I sure do love eating them. 

Good luck with the rest of the Derby


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 7, 2009)

Man those are some nice fish! Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 7, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> Those are some awesome fish, it looks like your Abu hat has been treating you well. I have a hunch that you are gonna be in the money before this thing is over, those fish are huge. I have never caught a salmon, but I would love to, and I sure do love eating them.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the Derby



Thanks alot man. They're a blast to catch. Last Saturday I couldnt fish anymore by 4pm. Arms were sore. They take huge runs when they hit. If you get one about 20-26lbs expect a long steady run of about 350ft and about another 3-5, 50ft runs and the occasional chasing the boat where u gotta hit the throttle on the motor just so the line don't slack on you. from 27-32lbs+ they take a dive right to bottom and just bog the bottom taking several 50ft pulls but they sit on the bottom and you have to pretty much winch them in.



alumacraftjoe said:


> Man those are some nice fish! Good luck and let us know how you make out!



Thanks alot! Went out today. Slow day, went 0 for 2. I lost a huge 1 that hit off the downrigger and took a 50ft run before I got to the rod and swam to the left and then towards me before throwing the hook. Water got very rough with 4-6ft swells. They turned into rollers about 15 minutes after I got out of the lake.


----------

